# Confessions of an Eco-Rebel...



## Thx (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello children of the soil, naturephiles and just people who like to eat food,

The town I live in used to be mostly farmland. A rich valley and the town was just Main St., not much bigger than Mayberry.

Well, along come the 1950s and the city decided to expand the commercial zoning...

So, there are still a few farms left, but most have been supplanted by warehouses.

We must have a couple hundred.

And between the warehouses are large empty fields...

A few years ago I wondered about SHTF like many others.

What would our govt. do in the event of a nationwide disaster, natural or man made?

Heck, these guys couldn't handle Katrina.

So, I have been like a Johnny Appleseed around here.

I plant tomatoes, melons, bell peppers, squash, beans, carrots etc. in select places around town.

All those fallow fields going to waste.

My thinking is that critters and birds will spread the seeds and before you know it tomatoes will be growing between the cracks in the city sidewalks, lol.

Now, officially I am trespassing to do some of this, so it's a bit of a thrill, and I can just see the look on a cop's face when he busts me for planting seeds.

"Hey man, the Earth belongs to everyone..."

Where do you live? Start doing this in your town, tell your friends, next spring is just around the corner, let's stick it to the man with produce! 


Thx


----------



## liberationmoves (Jan 26, 2015)

This is a great idea. I would add trees to the food too.


----------



## Durp (Apr 16, 2015)

You are awsome. Thank you for existing!


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm just gonna walk around and plant cannabis... ::lurking::


----------

